# Cleaning Tattoo pens?



## LavenderLopLover (Dec 4, 2019)

I just ordered my new inkinator & was thinking about how do you clean and sanitize after using to avoid build up and germs?


----------



## SableSteel (Dec 4, 2019)

Cleaning tattoo pens is my least favorite part about them...
Personally I like to run the tattoo pen and dip it in water or rubbing alcohol to get all the ink out right after using it, running it until it the water runs clear. Dried ink is the worst to get off - don't let it dry. That's if I'm at a show or someplace where I can't immediately take off the head and clean it.


----------



## Marcella-Jaine (Dec 6, 2019)

Tattoo pen?


----------



## LavenderLopLover (Dec 6, 2019)

Marcella-Jaine said:


> Tattoo pen?


Its a electric tattoo pen that you tattoo rabbits with their ear number its mainly for breeders & people whom show bunnies


----------



## majorv (Dec 8, 2019)

We always did our tattooing at home so we could clean the pen as soon as we were finished. Alcohol and water will keep it clean.


----------

